# Photo storage , sharing, and editing



## Wforider (Jun 2, 2014)

Is there a popular site that handle these 3 things , storage, sharing and editing.
should editing be kept separate ?

they all sound good


----------



## IzzieK (Jun 3, 2014)

Dropbox.


----------



## The_Traveler (Jun 3, 2014)

Online editing has minimal capability and, if you accumulate the need for storage like most photographers, it is cheaper, faster and more efficient to edit, store and backup locally.


----------



## glun (Jun 3, 2014)

I can't think of any ONE site that does all these in great reputation (at least what I know of). But I know 3 separate tools that can do these 3 things wonderfully!

Storage - For online storage use Carbonite, BackBlaze or Mozy. They cost money but worth it if the photos are your business assets. For personal storage I'd get a mini drobo. I know all these sounds $ but long term you will not regret it.

Editing - Use Adobe Lightroom. No questions ask it's hands down the best post-processing software to use. Aperture is great too but it has less update than Lightroom and I often wonder if Apple is going to keep the Aperture business long.

Sharing - It really depends on what type of sharing you want to achieve. For photo competition go for Pixoto. For anything else dropbox does it all. Not to mention Flickr and other social media platforms.

Hope this helps!


----------



## BekahAura (Jun 15, 2014)

You can store and share and sell images (and even create a website) with Zenfolio. Not free if you want to do all these things, but they let you save your raw files there too which is something I haven't seen often... although I haven't really looked for this feature.

Smugmug is similar to Zenfolio but I'm not sure if you can save raw files or not.

Flickr is also good for sharing and storing, but again, if you shoot raw I'm not sure they will store your raw files.

I would not suggest editing online. Use Photoshop (or Gimp which is an open source free image editing software that I hear has the capability of Photoshop) and use Lightroom. If you are a beginner I suggest you start off with Lightroom as it's not too expensive and has a lot of power. Scott Kelby has a number of books on how to use Lightroom if you're interested.

I backup all of my files on 2 hard drives and I'm thinking of using carbonite as a backup backup in case of some natural disaster that could damage my home. You can never have too many backups!


----------



## JohnMC (Jun 19, 2014)

Filecamp.com handles our image storing, and image sharing with our customers. We can upload and preview RAW files at Filecamp.com as well. 
And everything is branded with our company logo, colors and URL. You can read more here.


----------



## D7K (Jun 19, 2014)

From experience, Use external storage and develop a workflow,

 I used cloud and then deleted my cloud storage, held only local copies whilst waiting for an external drive.. Laptop HDD died, Lost over 2.5 yrs of photographs, I was destroyed..

If you insist on cloud and don't really care too much on privacy etc - then Dropbox and numerous others can give storage, others will likely charge for something you can do yourself more effectively with your own workflow..


----------

